# Favourite Bands/Artists?



## Get Innocuous!

I don't think I need to elaborate much more on the topic. >3

My favourite band ever is LCD Soundsystem, because they are full of win and awesome. Other favourite bands would be Abingdon Boys School, because everyone likes a bit of J-Rock now and then and Daft Punk, who aren't really a band, but whatever.

And a smattering of various other bands too, like Red Hot Chili Peppers, Arcade Fire, Hot Chip, The White Stripes and Fatboy Slim.


----------



## Furretsu

Nightwish, Emilie Autumn, Lacuna Coil, Therion, Tarja, The Birthday Massacre, Blackmore's Night... way too many bands to list. More information can be found on my charts. (See sig.)


----------



## Ramsie

I like Anna Nalick, Beatles, David Bowie, Bruce Springsteen, Bangles, Queen, Sting, the Police, Belle and Sebastian,  Train, etc. I like anything though. I'm not picky. But my favourite is Anna Nalick.


----------



## spaekle

Spaekle likes Duran Duran. A lot. 

I don't care. >:| 

Other than that I tend to just like random songs; there are a lot of bands where I like what I've heard, but I don't think I've heard enough to call myself a real 'fan'.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

...I'm going to get shot for saying this.

My favorites have to be Sugarland, Lady Antebellum, Miranda Lambert, and Blake Shelton. That's right; country music.


----------



## Ramsie

Blaziking 175 said:


> ...I'm going to get shot for saying this.
> 
> My favorites have to be Sugarland, Lady Antebellum, Miranda Lambert, and Blake Shelton. That's right; country music.


I love Sugarland. My guilty pleasure is country music.


----------



## Altmer

Anathema, Katatonia, Kamelot, Opeth, Pain of Salvation, Symphony X, Radiohead, Portishead, Pain, Dream Theater, Porcupine Tree, Nightwish, Sonata Arctica, Nevermore, PINK FLOYD and many many many others


----------



## Jetx

Sonata Arctica and Opeth have been my two favourites for a long time now and will probably stay that way


----------



## Deathguise

Nevermore, Iced Earth, Bloodbath, Korpiklaani, Scar Symmetry, Testament, Norther and Iron Maiden. Could mention many others, but I'd better keep it short.


----------



## Altmer

oh Iced Earth they are amazing as well :)


----------



## Furretsu

Ramsie said:


> Belle and Sebastian


Mmm... gotta love twee music. <3


----------



## opaltiger

In vague order:

Pink Floyd, Nightwish, Placebo, David Bowie, Laibach, Björk, Sinéad O'Connor, Kamelot, Blind Guardian, Dream Theater, Edvard Grieg... I think that's about it.


----------



## Jolty

My favourite band ever ever EVER is Queen

My other favourites are Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd and Aerosmith :D


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

> My favourite band ever ever EVER is Queen
> 
> My other favourites are Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd and Aerosmith :D


Holy crap! That's what I was going to say. GET OUT OF MY MIND! >:|

Well, except for Aerosmith. Not too crazy about them. :/


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Wow! I've barely met anyone who actually likes country music! THIS IS AWESOME!!


----------



## Forgotten

Haven't heard of any of these. =/

Alicia Keys. =D


----------



## Timmy

Forgotten said:


> Haven't heard of any of these. =/
> 
> Alicia Keys. =D


You've never heard of _Queen_?

You what. D:

Okay my favourite bands are like.. Queen and Bowling for Soup. I don't really know, I just listen to music, I don't particularly pay attention to which band I prefer over another.


----------



## Furretsu

Blaziking 175 said:


> Wow! I've barely met anyone who actually likes country music! THIS IS AWESOME!!


There is good country, unfortunately 99% of it is mass-produced soul-less shit. Jypsi is an example of a really good country act.


----------



## Dannichu

I'm partial to music from musical theatre, especially RENT, Wicked, Les Mis, Phantom and, uh, more. And the Disney movies, of course :D

...If they count. 

My favourite bands would be Bowling for Soup, Barenaked Ladies, The Flaming Lips and R.E.M., among others.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

GAY 4 PET SHOP BOYS <3 <3 <3
Also Serge Gainsbourg, Benjamin Biolay, Mika, Kraftwerk, Scissor Sisters and Kylie Minogue. Tom Lehrer's pretty awesome too.


----------



## Furretsu

Mmm, Mika. <3


----------



## Keltena

Vienna Teng. Also Leaves' Eyes, Simon & Garfunkel, Lemon Demon, Vertical Horizon, Barenaked Ladies, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Plumb, Joni Mitchell... Tom Lehrer is awesome as well.


----------



## Furretsu

Whoa. Salamander likes Leaves' Eyes? *High five.*


----------



## Shiny Grimer

ABBA, The Beatles, Pink Floyd...
It all gets fuzzy from there:
Blondie, Nightwish, the Who, general videogame soundtracks, the Bee Gees, uh... then random songs, like from the Andrews Sisters, Badfinger, and Caramell.


----------



## Nimravus

Oh man. I adore the Grateful Dead [not a stoner, I promise]. I love Yes, King Crimson, The Who, The Rolling Stones, Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young, Creedence Clearwater Revival, ELO, David Bowie, Big Brother and the Holding Company, Cream, The Yardbirds, Jethro Tull, Frank Zappa, Steppenwolf, Queen, The Beatles, Bob Dylan, Tom Petty, the Bonzo Dog Band, The Byrds, Deep Purple, Fleetwood Mac, The Incredible String Band, Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Don Ross, Kaki King, Led Zeppelin, Paul Simon, Peter Frampton, and Rush. 

Oh, and Jonathan Coulton.

-Takes a deep breath-

Holy long list, Batman. Have at it, kids.


----------



## Altmer

king crimson, very very cool

also all you broadway lovers should check out Pain of Salvation's "Dea Pecuniae" song... brilliant


----------



## Ether's Bane

Deep Purple (#1 on my list), DragonForce, Avenged Sevenfold, Poison, Iced Earth, Iron Maiden, Skid Row, Twisted Sister, Children of Bodom, Steve Ouimette, Motley Crue, Judas Priest, KISS, Dio, Heart, Nightwish, Pink Floyd, Metallica, Slayer, Scorpions, Voivod, and Black Sabbath. I have many, many more, but I wanna keep it short, so I just named my absolute favorites.

Oh, and my list of *ahem* guilty pleasures:

Tiffany
Gackt
Ikimonogakari
Ayumi Hamasaki
Certain video game music


----------



## Nimravus

Hate to say it, but that's the shortlist of my favourite bands. If you wanted me to go into details, your head would explode.


----------



## Altmer

err no it wouldn't explode if you saw my list, that was like 1/100th of all my favourite bands


----------



## Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III

Right, lessee...

Rammstein (JA!), The pillows (FLCL), The Beatles (righty-o), Robin Beanland (He did the music for Conker's Bad Fur Day), AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, Frank Klepacki (Command & Conquer), Mike Curb (Burning Bridges), Van Halen, My Chemical Romance, The Used, System of A Down, Lostprophets,  Queen, Guns n' Roses, Fallout Boy, 

And that's not even the half of em! P;


----------



## Minish

I only listen to Japanese music. Don't rampage on me telling me I should broaden my horizons/am a narrow-minded hornet or something, but I also only really listen to pop - I just can't stomach anything else. And I only listen to Japanese music because I've grown so used to it now that I feel weird listening to everything else, and I can't be _bothered_ to listen to anything else because it's a big enough market for me to always find something equally awesome to listen to~

I do *kind of* listen to two British singers; Imogen Heap and Cerys Matthews (formerly of Frou Frou and Catatonia respectively) but I doubt anyone will even have heard of them.

Favourite groups would be Morning Musume (hey, I'm a fifteen year old girl) and ARASHI (hey, I'm a fifteen year old girl. and I fangirl over Matsumoto Jun <3), and my favourite solists would be RURUTIA and Utada Hikaru.

Even if you're wrinkling your nose in disgust at me, you should really listen to RURUTIA. She's more New Age than pop I suppose, although her music tends to have wide ranges of genres, and her amazing lyrics are usually very beautiful and serious. <3

I also love video game remixes~ Yay OCR!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

... said:


> ABBA


hurrr forgot those guys.



Salamander said:


> Tom Lehrer is awesome as well.


so i herd you liek murderin pigens


----------



## Kabigon

Err gonna get stabbed but still... Saliva FTW!


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Let's see, gotta find my list from MA... there we go:



Abacinate
Aborted
Acid Bath
Akercocke
Anaal Nathrakh
Annotations of an Autopsy
Apocalyptica
Arch Enemy (Gossow)
Beherit (not the ambience shit)
Cannibal Corpse
Catalepsy
Catasexual Urge Motivation
Children of Bodom
Chimaira
Choke Chain
Cradle of Filth
Death From Above 1979
Defiled
Deicide
Despised Icon
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
A Different Breed of Killer
Dimmu Borgir
Dir-en-Grey
Dying Fetus
Enter Shikari
Gorgasm
In Flames
Iron Maiden
Kataklysm
Krisiun
Lamb of God
Maximum the Hormone
Metallica (pretty much just the first two albums, though Master of Puppets actually kinda sucks)
Morbid Angel
Muse
Napalm Death
Nightmare
Nightwish
Nile
Opeth
Pantera
Panzerchrist
The Partisan Turbine
Rammstein
Rose Funeral
Rotten Sound
Sanatorium
Sepultura
Severe Torture
Sirenia
Six Feet Under
Slayer
Slipknot (moar liek slapknut am i rite)
Soilwork
Stone Sour
Strapping Young Lad
Suicide Silence
Ted Maul
Vader
Vital Remains
Whitechapel
Winds of Plague
Wormed
324


----------



## Forgotten

Who are all these people?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

*consults mp3 player*
Linkin Park (who I saw in concert on Sunday ftw!), KoRn, Blink 182 (they shouldn't have brucked up ;-;), the Hoosiers, Meatloaf (in concert = awesomeness), Kaiser Chiefs (see Meatloaf), 30 Seconds to Mars, Good Charlotte, Avenged Sevenfold, Bowling for Soup, Bullet for My Valentine, Duke Special (missed his concert ;-;), Fall Out Boy, Foo Fighters, Marilyn Manson, Muse, MCR, Papa Roach, Paramore, Rammstein, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Serj Tankian (CIVILISATION IS OVER), Sum 41, System of a Down and the Offspring to name a few :D


----------



## Altmer

Alaphlosiam said:


> Let's see, gotta find my list from MA... there we go:
> 
> 
> 
> Abacinate
> Aborted
> Acid Bath
> Akercocke
> Anaal Nathrakh
> Annotations of an Autopsy
> Apocalyptica
> Arch Enemy (Gossow)
> Beherit (not the ambience shit)
> Cannibal Corpse
> Catalepsy
> Catasexual Urge Motivation
> Children of Bodom
> Chimaira
> Choke Chain
> Cradle of Filth
> Death From Above 1979
> Defiled
> Deicide
> Despised Icon
> Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
> A Different Breed of Killer
> Dimmu Borgir
> Dir-en-Grey
> Dying Fetus
> Enter Shikari
> Gorgasm
> In Flames
> Iron Maiden
> Kataklysm
> Krisiun
> Lamb of God
> Maximum the Hormone
> Metallica (pretty much just the first two albums, though Master of Puppets actually kinda sucks)
> Morbid Angel
> Muse
> Napalm Death
> Nightmare
> Nightwish
> Nile
> Opeth
> Pantera
> Panzerchrist
> The Partisan Turbine
> Rammstein
> Rose Funeral
> Rotten Sound
> Sanatorium
> Sepultura
> Severe Torture
> Sirenia
> Six Feet Under
> Slayer
> Slipknot (moar liek slapknut am i rite)
> Soilwork
> Stone Sour
> Strapping Young Lad
> Suicide Silence
> Ted Maul
> Vader
> Vital Remains
> Whitechapel
> Winds of Plague
> Wormed
> 324


where do you live and can I buy you a t-shirt

just kick the metalcore ._.


----------



## #1 bro

Radiohead (as you might see by my avatar), Arcade Fire, The Flaming Lips. There are more, but those are three.


----------



## Flora

Cirrus said:


> Utada Hikaru


_Yes._ I happen to be listening to Exodus 04.  Yay.

Let's see...

Linkin park, ABBA (kinda sorta), the Beatles (kinda sorta), Utada Hikaru, whoever does the awesome FFX-2 music (1000 Words=best song ever), Nobuo Uematsu, Buono (I doubt any of you heard of them: they do the openings and endings for Shugo Chara)...I think that's it.

Oh, and Cartel.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Ali Project, Rammstein, Koop, KOTOKO, Mami Kawada, anybody else in I've Sound, Coldplay, Jefferson Airplane, Breaking Benjamin, Do As Infinity, The Delgados, Aya Hirano

To a lesser extent: Linkin Park, Soundgarden, Weezer, Tupac Shakur, Enya


----------



## Ether's Bane

Alaphlosiam said:


> Let's see, gotta find my list from MA... there we go:
> 
> 
> 
> Apocalyptica
> Children of Bodom
> Dimmu Borgir
> In Flames
> Iron Maiden
> Metallica
> Nightwish
> Opeth
> Pantera
> Sepultura
> Slayer
> Slipknot


RG approves.


----------



## Altmer

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Radiohead (as you might see by my avatar), Arcade Fire, The Flaming Lips. There are more, but those are three.


Radiohead fucking rule all shit.


----------



## Noctowl

Well, I tend to stick with 4 bands/artists.

.Nine inch nails
.Kate Bush
.Talking heads 
.A perfect circle

I do like other musical...eh...workers? But I don't like em enough to stick with them for months. I tend to go off others after a few months.


----------



## Furretsu

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Well, I tend to stick with 4 bands/artists.
> 
> .Nine inch nails
> .Kate Bush
> .Talking heads
> .A perfect circle
> 
> I do like other musical...eh...workers? But I don't like em enough to stick with them for months. I tend to go off others after a few months.


Yay Kate Bush. :D

Boo the other three. :(


----------



## Altmer

shut up AK APC and NIN rule

not so sure about Talking Heads though I don't think they are my favourite


----------



## Morbid

Alice In Chains
At The Gates
Behemoth
Cannibal Corpse
Carcass
Cradle of Filth
Death
Decapitated
Demolition Hammer
Deicide
Emperor
Entombed
Evile
Gallows
Hail of Bullets
Immolation
Iron Maiden
Malefice
Metallica
Megadeth
Morbid Angel (saw them on Thursday mwahahaaa best gig ever)
Muse
My Chemical Romance (screw you I like them :P)
Nile
Nirvana
Obituary
Overkill
Satyricon
Sepultura
Slayer
Ted Maul
Vader
Vital Remains
Zico Chain

I listen to hundreds of bands but those are my absolute favourites I couldn't live without :)


----------



## Altmer

oh well you make up for mcr with massive amounts of good metal


----------



## Minish

Flora and Ashes said:


> _Yes._ I happen to be listening to Exodus 04.  Yay.
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> Linkin park, ABBA (kinda sorta), the Beatles (kinda sorta), Utada Hikaru, whoever does the awesome FFX-2 music (1000 Words=best song ever), Nobuo Uematsu, Buono (I doubt any of you heard of them: they do the openings and endings for Shugo Chara)...I think that's it.
> 
> Oh, and Cartel.


The English versions of the FFX-2 music was done by Sweetbox, a (French, I think?) group under Avex. And the Japanese ones were done by Koda Kumi, popular Avex singer. I preferred Real Emotion but yes, they were awesome. :3

And Buono! are a group from Hello!Project~ And I love all Hello!Project stuff. I'm not fond of the three members in it, but it's a decent sub-group all the same.


----------



## Dannichu

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Radiohead (as you might see by my avatar), Arcade Fire, The Flaming Lips. There are more, but those are three.


Ooh~ If you don't mind my asking, which Lips songs/albums do you like most?


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> oh well you make up for mcr with massive amounts of good metal


hehe fuck yeah :) you into some of the more extreme stuff as well then?


----------



## Deathguise

Nice to see an infllux of metalheads appearing :D


----------



## #1 bro

Dannichu said:


> Ooh~ If you don't mind my asking, which Lips songs/albums do you like most?


I only recently started getting addicted to them, so I the albums I own are Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots, the Soft Bulletin, and At War With the Mystics. My favorite song is probably In the Morning of the Magicians, and Yoshimi is definitely the coolest album of the three.



Altmer said:


> Radiohead fucking rule all shit.


Very true. 






Also I have been recently getting into Floyd and Porcupine Tree, and some other bands I like are Modest Mouse and Coldplay (I know, I know, but I think they're awesome).


----------



## Altmer

Morbid said:


> hehe fuck yeah :) you into some of the more extreme stuff as well then?


Mostly the tech-death and some of the more melodic/atmospheric black metal. As you can see I dig bands like Atheist, Cynic, Meshuggah etc. I'm not really much for the brutal death metal/grindcore-esque stuff though Death and Morbid Angel are good old-school death metal.

I also like Emperor and Enslaved and Agalloch and Opeth.

also Coldplay have some good songs but they tend to get this thing where they have two songs and then the rest of the album sounds exactly like that


----------



## Noctowl

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Coldplay (I know, I know, but I think they're awesome).


Ruffled agrees. *is obsessed with violet hill right now* XD


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I've developed a liking for Kelly Clarkson, Weird Al, and Daughtry recently.


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> Mostly the tech-death and some of the more melodic/atmospheric black metal. As you can see I dig bands like Atheist, Cynic, Meshuggah etc. I'm not really much for the brutal death metal/grindcore-esque stuff though Death and Morbid Angel are good old-school death metal.
> 
> I also like Emperor and Enslaved and Agalloch and Opeth.
> 
> also Coldplay have some good songs but they tend to get this thing where they have two songs and then the rest of the album sounds exactly like that


all the bands you mentioned are awesome apart from Coldplay who I can't stand lol. Listening to Chris Martin's voice instills a greater desire to murder people violently in me than any death metal ever could.


----------



## Dannichu

^ ...your username suddenly makes a lot more sense.



Zeta Reticuli said:


> I only recently started getting addicted to them, so I the albums I own are Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots, the Soft Bulletin, and At War With the Mystics. My favorite song is probably In the Morning of the Magicians, and Yoshimi is definitely the coolest album of the three.


Oh, good. 
Because I've got Clouds Taste Metallic, Yoshimi, Soft Bulletin, Satellite Heart, Priest Driven Ambulance, but I got Yoshimi first and none of their other stuff compares to it. I mean, the other albums are good, just not _as_ good.

I like Do You Realize?? and Fight Test best :3


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Altmer said:


> where do you live and can I buy you a t-shirt
> 
> just kick the metalcore ._.


What metalcore? It's all death metal, thrash metal, etc. with a little deathcore, which I only listen to because pig squeals (BREE BREEEE) are hilariously awesome. The mallcore (Slipknot) is there because they were the first band I got into, and I can't let go.


----------



## Altmer

deathcore isn't a genre, deathcore is metalcore

and pig squeals are pretty awful

but yeah it's mostly death/thrash. gj on that


----------



## SlipKnoT

*Favorites:*
1. Slipknot
2. Behemoth
3. Slayer
4. Machine Head
5. Metallica
6. DevilDriver
7. Children Of Bodom
8. Strapping Young Lad
9. Lamb Of God
10. Mudvayne

*Bands I like:*
Five Finger Death Punch
American Head Charge
Kataklysm
OTEP
KoRn
System of a Down
Dethklok
Tool
Pantera
Killswitch Engage
Stone Sour
Puddle Of Mudd
Serj Tankian
Disturbed
Bullet For My Valentine
Alexisonfire
Nine Inch Nails
In Flames
Seether
Opeth
Avenged Sevenfold
Nightwish
Evanescence
The Devil Wears Prada
Megadeth
Shadows Fall
Jimi Hendrix
Marilyn Manson
Rage Against The Machine
Damageplan
Nevermore
Divine Heresy
36 Crazyfists
Chimaira
Apocalyptica
The Autumn Offering

*Others:*
Three Days Grace
Enter Shikari
Foo Fighters
AC/DC

*Bands that I haven't listened to much, but I liked what I've heard from them:*
Scars On Broadway
Coal Chamber
Opiate For The Masses
Heaven Shall Burn
Lacuna Coil
Belphegor
Dark Tranquility
Dimmu Borgir
Meshuggah
Job For A Cowboy
Dream Theater
Led Zeppelin
Katatonia
Sepultura
Soilwork
Alter Bridge
HURT



Altmer said:


> deathcore isn't a genre, deathcore is metalcore


lolno.


----------



## Altmer

yes, deathcore is a bullshit term made up by the masses, it's just metalcore with slightly less melodic leads lol


----------



## Fireworks

Iron Maiden, Pain Of Salvation, Bon Jovi, Porcupine Tree / Blackfield, Opeth, Katatonia, Pink Floyd, Radiohead, Muse, Johnny Cash, Dark Tranquillity, Dire Straits, Depeche Mode, Pain, Wintersun, etc.


----------



## Altmer

Ne-ver-more


----------



## Fireworks

oh yeah, I keep forgetting somehow to include Nevermore into lists like these despite them being one of my absolute favorites as well


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Altmer said:


> yes, deathcore is a bullshit term made up by the masses, it's just metalcore with slightly less melodic leads lol


Which is why Encyclopaedia Metallum, probably the most accurate metal info site I've ever seen, classifies bands under deathcore? I wouldn't think they'd do that if it weren't for the better of classification.

Recently discovered a Painface album download, and it's awesome. The fact that I loved MFKR-knot a lot makes that even better.

Also, if I have to, I'll put Burn the Priest in my list, but that's just what Lamb of God was before they changed to... Lamb of God.


----------



## Altmer

because encyclopedia metallum. the fact that lots of people use the word deathcore doesn't make it a less bullshit term lol


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Then so is metalcore. Metalcore is just hardcore with more metal influences. Well, deathcore is metalcore with more death metal influences. Hell, "hardcore" is a bullshit term, too, because it's not "hardcore" at all. Opinions FTW.


----------



## Altmer

Metalcore is gay, but it's a valid term. Deathcore is bullshit considering the metal influences in metalcore, are, gasp, death metal, so it's just the same as metalcore. The only difference is some bands have less dweedly clean bits and more shred/meltyerface riffs.

Hardcore is a completely valid genre because it's hardcore punk, which is an 80s punk movement.

learn ur music


----------



## Alaphlosiam

I haven't ever heard metalcore that has death metal influences.


----------



## Altmer

that's funny because metalcore rips off in flames and at the gates


----------



## Koji

Currently, my favorite Band is Scary Kids Scaring Kids. But it changes weekly so that's not final :p I also love *takes a deep breath*

Journey
David Bowie
Justin Timberlake
White Stripes
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Guns N' Roses
Led Zeppelin
Metallica
Iron Maiden
Tubes
Elton John
Madonna
Micheal Jackson
The Police
Secondhand Serenade
Dashboard Confessional
Gackt
Uverworld
Fatboy Slim
Escape the Fate
I Am Ghost
Weird Al
Fergie
Black Eyed Peas
Fall Out Boy
Panic at the Disco
Pink
Finger Eleven
Maroon 5
Hedley
Foo Fighters
Franz Ferdinand
GLaDOS (yes)
etc...

Like I said, I have way too many favorite bands.


----------



## Morbid

For the guys talking about deathcore and metalcore, surely you wouldn't put something like Despised Icon and Killswitch Engage, for example, in the same genre. There are some pretty big musical differences between them tbh.


----------



## Altmer

i would put killswitch engage in the "gay" genre


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> i would put killswitch engage in the "gay" genre


Whether or not you're a fan of Killswitch Engage, they're still a metalcore band (tbh while they can be blamed for spawning a lot of horrific ripoff bands I don't think Killswitch are that awful, I'd never buy an album of theirs or anything but they don't sound that terrible). Same with deathcore. Just because the majority of deathcore bands are shit, it doesn't mean that deathcore's suddenly not a genre.


----------



## Altmer

no they are awful 

i don't care if people call it metalcore or deathcore or whatever it's shit and it needs to die


----------



## Jolty

Jolty said:


> My favourite band ever ever EVER is Queen
> 
> My other favourites are Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd and Aerosmith :D


Adding Guns N' Roses to this list kthxbai


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> no they are awful
> 
> i don't care if people call it metalcore or deathcore or whatever it's shit and it needs to die


If you don't care then why are you spending time arguing about it on the Internet? :S


----------



## Altmer

Morbid said:


> If you don't care then why are you spending time arguing about it on the Internet? :S


because it's all fucking bullshit and people need to know that before they spend their hard earned cash on wannabe metal bands that are just doing it to be scene and not because they like metal


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> because it's all fucking bullshit and people need to know that before they spend their hard earned cash on wannabe metal bands that are just doing it to be scene and not because they like metal


fair enough lol. though some people (like Alaphlosiam, and even me to a certain extent) like deathcore for what it is while being well acquainted with death metal.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Who says I spend money on it?

Anyway, like I said before, I like deathcore mostly for the pig squeals. The majority of it _is_ crap. Only bands that I could definitely say I like are Ted Maul, Despised Icon (well, meh), and possibly Suicide Silence. The others are listed for lolsqueals.


----------



## Altmer

pig squeals is like death upon an orphanage


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

wait people make music with pig squeals what the hell
this is an entriely new concept to me and i hope never to be exposed to it.


----------



## Altmer

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> wait people make music with pig squeals what the hell
> this is an entriely new concept to me and i hope never to be exposed to it.


It's bad. It's awful. It's keep it the fuck away. Good choice.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Opinions are fun, aren't they? Lets you think people give a shit about what you say. :D 

inb4 shitstorm reply about how I'm a dumbass for saying that or something


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Alaphlosiam said:


> Opinions are fun, aren't they? Lets you think people give a shit about what you say. :D
> 
> inb4 shitstorm reply about how I'm a dumbass for saying that or something


you don't have to get your panties up in a bunch because Altmer's saying what he thinks :I


----------



## Altmer

Alaphlosiam said:


> Opinions are fun, aren't they? Lets you think people give a shit about what you say. :D
> 
> inb4 shitstorm reply about how I'm a dumbass for saying that or something


this isn't an opinion

pig squeals are like battering your ear with a blunt needle


----------



## Alaphlosiam

And rock 'n roll sucks huge black cock. But people would disagree with that. Why? They find it to be good music. I don't. I'd choose pig squeals over rock 'n shit any day. Why? Because I like pig squeals. I don't find it to be that terrible.



> you don't have to get your panties up in a bunch because Altmer's saying what he thinks :I


... That almost repeats what I just said, except more in a way kids would say it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

i am aghast at your wit and feel i have been utterly pwnd. Black cocks, rock 'n shit and calling me immature, you've got your burning tools well polished there good sir

christ all we're saying is pig squeals sound unpleasant


----------



## Aobaru

I shall always be in love with the majesty of alternative rock, but I'm starting to get into folk/electronica stuff.

Bjork (LOVE<3)
Neutral Milk Hotel (Wonderfully folk-y)
30 Seconds To Mars
My Chemical Romance
Nightmare
Maximum the Hormone
Kiyoharu

...and that's it for now.


----------



## cheesecake

I like Five for Fighting, and...uh....I don't really have any favorites, excatly..


----------



## Tailsy

Anything that doesn't suck or bore me to tears.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> i am aghast at your wit and feel i have been utterly pwnd. Black cocks, rock 'n shit and calling me immature, you've got your burning tools well polished there good sir
> 
> christ all we're saying is pig squeals sound unpleasant


But altmer is stating it as a fact, while you're stating it as an opinion. That's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Altmer

Alaphlosiam said:


> But altmer is stating it as a fact, while you're stating it as an opinion. That's what I'm trying to say.


it IS a fucking fact, get your head 'round it


----------



## Furretsu

Altmer said:


> it IS a fucking fact, get your head 'round it


----------



## Altmer

and this is coming from someone who likes Converge and Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Altmer said:


> it IS a fucking fact, get your head 'round it


If that's a fact, then "Pink Floyd is a bunch of dumbass faggots" or some similar load of bullshit is a true fact, too. Actually, they probably are.


----------



## Furretsu

Alaphlosiam is cute. :) I bet he/she/it thinks musical quality is subjective.


----------



## Altmer

Alaphlosiam said:


> If that's a fact, then "Pink Floyd is a bunch of dumbass faggots" or some similar load of bullshit is a true fact, too. Actually, they probably are.


you, sir, need to take music class


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Pink Floy vs Pig torture

erm

Also stop making passive aggressive replies because it's pretty obvious you can't take someone criticizing something you like.


----------



## Altmer

it's ironic considering Pink Floyd's inflatable pigs


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Altmer said:


> it's ironic considering Pink Floyd's inflatable pigs


dang

also alaphosiam get more variety in your insults; 'they're gay' gets old unless you can pull it off well.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> dang
> 
> also alaphosiam get more variety in your insults; 'they're gay' gets old unless you can pull it off well.


So does "hurr pig squeals are, as a fact, bad". We have different tastes, and we use _opinions_ to express those. That's what I'm trying to get across. I personally don't give a flying fuck if people dislike pig squeals, but I'm trying to explain the difference between a fact and an opinion.


----------



## Altmer

and I'm trying to explain to you that I don't care a dipshit about facts and opinions as pig squeals still sound like death upon an orphanage either way. the only thing that's worse vocally is offkey pig squeals


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Alaphlosiam said:


> So does "hurr pig squeals are, as a fact, bad". We have different tastes, and we use _opinions_ to express those. That's what I'm trying to get across. I personally don't give a flying fuck if people dislike pig squeals, but I'm trying to explain the difference between a fact and an opinion.


seriously i think altmer's using more poetic language to express his dislike for a particular thing than 'they're a bunch of faggorts ps they suck black cocks
black fuckin cocks
can you imagine'


----------



## Altmer

Poetic even hahaha.

Yeah I'm just not fond of pig squeals.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Altmer said:


> Poetic even hahaha.
> 
> Yeah I'm just not fond of pig squeals.


That's probably the biggest understatement I've ever heard... read. Whatever.



> and I'm trying to explain to you that I don't care a dipshit about facts and opinions as pig squeals still sound like death upon an orphanage either way. the only thing that's worse vocally is offkey pig squeals


Deaths in orphanages? That sounds like something that should be in death metal, and, I guess to an extent, deathcore. So that makes complete sense.


----------



## Altmer

no death upon an orphanage is not very metal and in fact it's very uncool. i don't think metal condones killing I'm sorry.

also the cure - pictures of you


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Because anti-Christianity and Satanism are much lesser topics than dead kids. Also, I didn't say metal in general; I said death metal. A band full of Satanists is probably more likely to sing about dead kids than Iron Maiden or Metallica.

And while you may find "death upon an orphanage" to be "very uncool", that's, again, an opinion. I wouldn't mind killing a few orphans to relieve stress, assuming I could get away with it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

i want to kill orphans

look how fucking edgy i am


----------



## Altmer

> Because anti-Christianity and Satanism are much lesser topics than dead kids. Also, I didn't say metal in general; I said death metal. A band full of Satanists is probably more likely to sing about dead kids than Iron Maiden or Metallica.


guess what the worst death metal bands are. satanism is just as stupid in music as christianity is.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Holy shit, we're back to opinions. With bands like Deicide, I admit, it does get boring after the first few albums. But I think - THAT'S AN OPINION, SEE HOW I DON'T STATE IT AS A FACT? - it's actually a pretty interesting subject, if you get what I mean. It's "dark" and all, and it goes with the "dark" feeling death metal gives.


----------



## Altmer

lol how "dark" how interesting

i'm pretty sure you play metal with the lights off lighting candles to satan


----------



## Commahappy

Lesse, my favorite bands...

1)The Fall of Troy
2)Prototype
3)Firewind
4)Muse
5)Nirvana

and it goes on...


----------



## Kratos Aurion

what

You mean there is actually a person or persons responsible for the kinda cool background noise coming out of my speakers? It doesn't just magic itself out of the computer/radio/mp3 player/whatever? o.O

Seriously, though, I rarely ever take the time to figure out who sings whatever song; it either sounds cool or it doesn't and I move on. I mean, most singers/bands/genres have at least one song that doesn't make me cringe anyway. I think. But I guess I like the Pet Shop Boys, and I suppose I've sort of gotten into a little instrumental/symphonic metal (or whatever you call it, seriously I'm not _that_ into music I really don't care what it's called) recently; the only artist I can say I actually like there is JT Bruce because he's/they're (I forget) all I've ever really heard more than one song by.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Altmer said:


> lol how "dark" how interesting
> 
> i'm pretty sure you play metal with the lights off lighting candles to satan


Pfft, like I could play an instrument. If I could, though, I know that's what I would do. If my grandparents weren't so religious, I'd love to have a pentagram on my wall. Maybe I'll also sacrifice my cat to Satan while eating the other one raw.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

YOU GUYS ARE SO IMMATURE
*posts about killing cats and orphans*



Kratos Aurion said:


> But I guess I like the Pet Shop Boys,


let's be friends


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> let's be friends


Yes.


----------



## Altmer

Alaphlosiam said:


> Pfft, like I could play an instrument. If I could, though, I know that's what I would do. If my grandparents weren't so religious, I'd love to have a pentagram on my wall. Maybe I'll also sacrifice my cat to Satan while eating the other one raw.


get a life


----------



## Renteura

coldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplaycoldplay

Yes. Coldplay.

And maybe Serj Tankian.

And Atreyu.

And Iron Maiden.

And Skid Row.

And Yellowcard.

But Coldplay the most. XP


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Altmer said:


> get a life


Because I troll you? I personally find it fun. Can't wait to get back to school to get everyone else.


----------



## Furretsu

Alaphlosiam said:


> Because I troll you? I personally find it fun. Can't wait to get back to school to get everyone else.


have fun getting nowhere in life

(p.s. you aren't a troll)


----------



## Altmer

Alaphlosiam said:


> Because I troll you? I personally find it fun. Can't wait to get back to school to get everyone else.


you see the irony is: you're not funny

at ALL


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

plan backfired, use puppet-master claim
it always works


----------



## Altmer

let's get back on topic to good bands that do not use pig squeals

Kamelot for example

have you guys seen live clips of march of mephisto jesus that is cool


----------



## Alaphlosiam

> have fun getting nowhere in life
> 
> (p.s. you aren't a troll)





> plan backfired





> have fun getting nowhere in life
> 
> (p.s. you aren't a troll)


But it just worked.


----------



## Altmer

Alaphlosiam said:


> But it just worked.


lol


----------



## Furretsu

Altmer said:


> have you guys seen live clips of march of mephisto jesus that is cool


I'll be seeing for myself in September :)


----------



## Altmer

Cool. I'm seeing them in March, I missed the april gig because I fell ill. And the other one is on other side of da country (with maiden too :()

But I have like 6 gigs still coming up this year so :D


----------



## Shadow Lucario

My favorite band is Three Days Grace.


----------



## Furretsu

Shadow Lucario said:


> My favorite band is Three Days Grace.





> Age: 12


----------



## Altmer

AK knock it off will you.

My favourite artist right now is Katy Perry and Pain of Salvation


----------



## Furretsu

what I liked similar music when I was 12 >:|


----------



## Altmer

AuroraKing said:


> what I liked similar music when I was 12 >:|


so did I

but you're trying to be derogatory here :/


----------



## Furretsu

shut up faggot


----------



## Altmer

no u


----------



## Venged_Kitty

Here's everything on my iPod.

All That Remains
Amon Amarth
Arch Enemy
Arises
At The Gates
Avenged Sevenfold
Breaking Benjamin
Bring Me The Horizon
Bullet For My Valentine
Children Of Bodom
Dark Tranquility
Dimmu Borgir
Disturbed
Evanescence
Evans Blue
Flyleaf
Good Charlotte
HIM
Hinder
In Flames
Lamb Of God
Lostprophets
Moonspell
Mudvayne
Nightrage
Nightwish
Opeth
Panic! At The Disco
Pantera
Papa Roach
Revolting Breed
Rise Against
Seether
Shinedown
Smile Empty Soul
Staind
System Of A Down
Three Days Grace
Tool
Trapt
Trivium
The Unseen
The Used
Wintersun
30 Seconds To Mars

Of those, my favorite bands are Children Of Bodom, Avenged Sevenfold, and Wintersun. My favorite songs are:

Runes To My Memory; Amon Amarth
Second Heartbeat; Avenged Sevenfold
Battle Against Time; Wintersun
Follow The Reaper; Children Of Bodom
The Serpentine Offering; Dimmu Borgir
Tears Don't Fall; Bullet For My Valentine
I Won't See You Tonight Part 1; Avenged Sevenfold
Darkness Surrounding; Avenged Sevenfold
Afterlife; Avenged Sevenfold
Seize The Day; Avenged Sevenfold
Schism; Tool
Burning Bridges; Arch Enemy
Warmness On The Soul; Avenged Sevenfold
Cold (but I'm still here); Evans Blue
Imaginary; Evanescence
Taking Over Me; Evanescence
Rooftops (a liberation transmission); Lostprohets
Choices; Mudvayne
End Of All Hope; Nightwish
Beauty And The Beast; Nightwish
The Freaks Are Coming; Smile Empty Soul
Live Forever; Smile Empty Soul


And, overall, my favorite band is Avenged Sevenfold, favorite album is Waking The Fallen, and my favorite song is Second Heartbeat.


----------



## Altmer

fuck Opeth is in that list

that is one massive cool list it even has fucking at the gates and amon amarth and dark tranquillity, fucking cool


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Fixed my list and pulled stuff out that I don't really listen to and added some stuff I recently got into.





Alaphlosiam said:


> Aborted
> Acid Bath
> Akercocke
> Anaal Nathrakh
> Annotations of an Autopsy
> Apocalyptica
> Arch Enemy (Gossow)
> Beherit (not the ambience shit)
> Catasexual Urge Motivation
> Children of Bodom
> Chimaira
> Choke Chain
> Cradle of Filth
> Death From Above 1979
> Defiled
> Deicide
> Despised Icon
> Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
> Dimmu Borgir
> Dir-en-Grey
> Dying Fetus
> Enter Shikari
> Eradykate
> Gallhammer
> Gorgasm
> In Flames
> Iron Maiden
> Kataklysm
> Krisiun
> Lamb of God
> Maximum the Hormone
> Metallica (pretty much just the first two albums, though Master of Puppets actually kinda sucks)
> Morbid Angel
> Muse
> Napalm Death
> Nightmare
> Nightwish
> Nile
> Opeth
> Painface
> Pantera
> Panzerchrist
> Rammstein
> Sanatorium
> Sepultura
> Severe Torture
> Sirenia
> Six Feet Under
> Slayer
> Slipknot (moar liek slapknut am i rite)
> Soilwork
> Stone Sour
> Strapping Young Lad
> Suicide Silence
> Ted Maul
> Vader
> Vital Remains
> Whitechapel
> Winds of Plague
> Wormed
> 1 Shot Kill
> 324


----------



## Morbid

and Avenged Sevenfold and their gay cousins though :S if he lost the pussycore then that'd be a decent list.

and to the discussion above I reckon Satanism in metal's good lyrical material if you can actually write lyrics for shit. Look at some of Emperor's stuff.


> *INNO A SATANA*
> O' mighty Lord of the Night. Master of beasts. Bringer of awe and derision.
> Thou whose spirit lieth upon every act of oppression, hatred and strife.
> Thou whose presence dwelleth in every shadow.
> Thou who strengthen the power of every quietus.
> Thou who sway every plague and storm.
> Harkee.
> 
> Thou art the Emperor of Darkness.
> Thou art the Emperor of Darkness.
> Thou art the king of howling wolves.
> Thou art the king of howling wolves.
> Thou hath the power to force any light in wane.
> Sans mercy. Sans compassion
> nor will to answer whosoever asketh the why.
> 
> Thy path is capricious but yet so wide.
> With no such thing as an impediment to strong.
> 
> Every time thou consecrate me to another secret of Thine,
> I take another step towards Thy Pantheon.
> 
> O' mighty Lord of the Night. Master of beasts. Bringer of awe and derision.
> Thou whose spirit lieth upon every act of oppression, hatred and strife.
> Thou whose presence dwelleth in every shadow.
> Thou who strengthen the power of every quietus.
> Thou who sway every plague and storm.
> Harkee.
> 
> Thou art the Emperor of Darkness.
> Thou art the Emperor of Darkness.
> Thou art the king of howling wolves.
> Thou art the king of howling wolves.
> Thou hath the power to force any light in wane.
> Sans mercy. Sans compassion
> nor will to answer whosoever asketh the why.
> 
> Forever wilt I bleed for Thee.
> Forever wilt I praise Thy dreaded name.
> Forever wilt I serve Thee.
> Thou shalt shalt forever prevail.
> 
> Inno a Satana. Inno a Satana.
> Inno a Satana. Inno a Satana.
> 
> Inno a Satana.


awesome. though tbh I do have a soft spot for the old fashioned crude satanic stuff :D


> *MORBID ANGEL - CHAPEL OF GHOULS*
> Ghouls attack the church
> Crush the holy priest
> Turning the cross towards hell
> Writhe in Satan's flames
> 
> Crush the priest
> The feeble church
> 
> Dead - your god is dead
> Fools - your god is dead
> Useless prayers of lies
> Behold satan's rise
> 
> Crush the priest
> The feeble church
> The family of dog
> Lust upon my altar
> 
> Demons attack with hate
> Satan in the fires of hell awaits
> Death against you all
> God hear my death call


impossible not to sing along to :D


----------



## Altmer

Yeah but that's Emperor and Morbid Angel. Everyone knows they rule.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Altmer said:


> guess what the worst death metal bands are. satanism is just as stupid in music as christianity is.


So those are oxymoron bands or something? They're stupid but obviously awesome.


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> Yeah but that's Emperor and Morbid Angel. Everyone knows they rule.


True :P


----------



## Altmer

Alaphlosiam said:


> So those are oxymoron bands or something? They're stupid but obviously awesome.


The lyrics for Morbid Angel are pretty silly, but Morbid Angel rule on all other aspects, and fits their music. Morbid Angel have real growls, their guitarist and drummer are unreal, and their songwriting is good.

Emperor have Ihsahn who is a musical genius. Emperor showed that black metal isn't all about kvlt production, but that it's musical; adding the symphonic element to create a cold, bleak atmosphere was a genius move. The production is better than say Mayhem or Darkthrone, who have equally shitty lyrics but combine it with shitty music.

That, and Ihsahn's troll screeches are low in the mix.

You see, these bands have musical merit; something deathcore doesn't. It all sounds like the same chugga chugga riffs with the same awful pig squeals over the top. It all sounds like they try to rip At the Gates and In Flames with worse vocals and more chug. I don't see how that is musically innovative. It's just noise with loud riffs, whoop de do. At least if you listen to say, Converge, the madness has a point; or if you listen to Dillinger Escape Plan, whose nutfuck music is so ridiculously technically accomplished that it becomes interesting to listen to. It's chaos, but it's controlled chaos; there's a method to the complete madness that makes it interesting to listen to.

This is opposed to your deathcore fad who just play the same boring chug riffs with no technical ability or innovativity, cashing in on the newest trend because it's what the hip people like.

Get it now? I don't care if you listen to deathcore, but please do not claim you know anything about musicality because it's almost not present in this cash cow of a genre. Like nu-metal and metalcore before it, deathcore is just the next hyped thing. Heavy music for angsty people. Don't you see what is genuine and what isn't?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Metal has too many subcategories.


----------



## Altmer

Yeah they do. But I don't think deathcore is metal, and Converge/Dillinger are originally hardcore bands, which is a punk subgenre anyways.

Basically the only valid genres are these

heavy (traditional) metal / power metal (these kinda overlap)
thrash metal
black metal
death metal
progressive metal
gothic/doom metal

rest isnt metal really and a lot of crosspollination happens


----------



## foreign contaminant

i'll just post what's in my zune right now..

the beatles
beck
bjork
blondie
cat power
daft punk
death cab for cutie
death from above 1979
enter shikari (i don't actually like this that much..)
eri nobuchika
genki rockets
gorillaz
justice
lcd soundsystem
liz phair
mondo grosso
neutral milk hotel
new york dolls
nick drake
playradioplay!
portishead
radiohead
santogold
shinichi osawa
sonic youth
the stooges
takagi masakatsu
the velvet underground
weezer
the white stripes
the yeah yeah yeahs
yu miyake

there's some stuff that i haven't uploaded onto my zune yet, like minor threat and imogen heap. i'm also in the process of making a list of all the music i want to hear, and it'll expand a little.


----------



## Morbid

> Emperor have Ihsahn who is a musical genius. Emperor showed that black metal isn't all about kvlt production, but that it's musical; adding the symphonic element to create a cold, bleak atmosphere was a genius move. The production is better than say Mayhem or Darkthrone, who have equally shitty lyrics but combine it with shitty music.


I dunno, I like a bit of Darkthrone and Mayhem and all that when I'm in the mood. The whole thing with deliberately shitty production is a bit silly, but some of the music is actually very good, even if it's often a bit overlooked amongst all the controversy that accompanied the Norweigian second wave. Also Emperor's early stuff (Wrath Of The Tyrant and Nightside Eclipse) didn't have great production either, though I think this was probably more to lack of funds for recording than deliberate rawness.

Most of the stuff you say about deathcore is true, but remember that there are some decent bands buried underneath all the trendy scene ones. Ted Maul for example are amazing, definitely worth checking out. I agree with what you said about Converge too, though I've never really "got" Dillenger. I've heard Calculating Infinity and I didn't like it much, and I saw some of their set at Metalmania and ended up going to queue at the bar instead as it wasn't that interesting. Maybe they just had an off night as everyone else says they're supposed to be amazing live, meh.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

I never said deathcore was good. I don't really know why I listen to it, but the pig squeals and such are just interesting, and it makes a different take on harsh vocals.

If you can show me where I said deathcore is better than death metal and all the other fucking awesome genres, I'll go an hero on webcam.

I never said deathcore was musically genius, either. I know the riffs all suck. I wish I knew why I like it.



			
				Altmer said:
			
		

> heavy (traditional) metal / power metal (these kinda overlap)
> thrash metal
> black metal
> death metal
> progressive metal
> gothic/doom metal
> 
> rest isnt metal really and a lot of crosspollination happens


So what's groove metal?


----------



## Furretsu

Groove metal is so identical to thrash it's not worth mentioning imo


----------



## Altmer

Groove metal is thrash at half-speed.

Symphonic and folk are adjectives, and can be applied to any of the above genres.


----------



## Morbid

AuroraKing said:


> Groove metal is so identical to thrash it's not worth mentioning imo


Not really true. :S


----------



## Altmer

groove metal is thrash for people who can't play like dave lombardo


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Updating List!
ABBA, Beatles, and Pink Floyd are at top. No question 'bout it.
Then there's Blondie, Nightwish, Bee Gees (I'm serious guys), the Who, Emilie Autumn (I blame AK D:), Bjork, and Christina Aguilera. There's more but I'm too lazy to put them here. :P I like Air Supply and Fleetwood Mac as well.

I like (genreally 60s through 80s) pop and/or rock music, Symphonic Metal I guess, some modern stuff, and disco. Yes, the scourge of... well, everything original. _I don't care._

Gee I feel so left out of this pikachucore discussion. I wish we could get rid of random subgenres nobody listens to and put them into one big genre called 'Other'.


----------



## Altmer

Bee Gees are good. Not what I listen to on a daily basis, though.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Altmer said:


> groove metal is thrash for people who can't play like dave lombardo


I bet Darrel-worshipers would say that thrash is for people that can't play like Darrel or something, then. Before you attack me on that, too, no, I don't worship him, and no, I don't think he's the greatest guitar player in the world, blah blah blah.


----------



## Altmer

darrell dimebag is good rest in peace dude

it's just that groove is slow thrash :P


----------



## Morbid

Dimebag Darrell was good, but he's the most overrated guitarist in history. I hate all the retards who are like "omg best guitarist ever" about him when they know jackall about metal and can't even name another guitarist. I love Chuck Schuldiner's guitar work but I'm not under any illusion of him being the best. (though it's a moot point really they're both dead so most likely aren't so good at guitar anymore :P)

Dave Lombardo is one of my favourite drummers ever :D


----------



## Alaphlosiam

On the subject of drummers (shut up, it's all I could do to direct the conversation), don't you love people who think Joey Jordison is the best drummer in the world? There's loads of other drummers who easily own Jordison, like Cryptopsy's one (or from what I've heard on _None So Vile_) or even Kataklysm or Panzerchrist.

... or any band for that matter.


----------



## Furretsu

best drummer will always be Ariën Van Weesenbeek


----------



## Old Catch

Pink Floyd is my absolute favorite. I also love red Hot Chili Peppers, Dream Theater, AC/DC, Dream Theater and Third Eye Blind. There are a bunch of others, but those are the best, I think.


----------



## Altmer

Dream Theater \m/



> Ariën Van Weesenbeek


Ed Warby is better.



> Dimebag Darrell was good, but he's the most overrated guitarist in history. I hate all the retards who are like "omg best guitarist ever" about him when they know jackall about metal and can't even name another guitarist. I love Chuck Schuldiner's guitar work but I'm not under any illusion of him being the best. (though it's a moot point really they're both dead so most likely aren't so good at guitar anymore :P)


I like lots of metal guitarist. Dime happens to be one of them.



> Dave Lombardo is one of my favourite drummers ever :D


Same.


----------



## Morbid

while we're talking drummers I also love George Kollias from Nile and Flo Mounier from Cryptopsy. Dave Suzuki's drumming on the last couple of Vital Remains albums is pretty insane as well.


----------



## Altmer

I don't like Nile but Flo is good.

But you need to hear the dude from Meshuggah (Tomas Haake), that guy is fucking nuts behind the kit.

Chris Pennie (ex Dillinger, now Coheed and Cambria), Neil Peart, some other dudes jump to mind as well


----------



## Morbid

Meshuggah are one of those bands I really need to check out properly, I've heard one track (first track off new album I think) on the Terrorizer CD and it was pretty awesome. Dillenger I'm not a fan of but they're very talented musicians. Nile I've just bought tickets to see them in September, well excited :P


----------



## Altmer

Combustion? Bleed?


----------



## Morbid

Combustion it was. The thrashy one lol :D


----------



## Altmer

Song rules.

I prefer Destroy Erase Improve and Catch 33 though.


----------



## Morbid

holy shit guys

everyone should go see Gallows

EVERYOBNE

thast was one of the most mentasl fucking figigs I've ever been to man, holy crap.

seriously if they tour near you ever you have to go

safe vfuguys


----------



## Ice tiger

Disturbed
system of a down
serj tankian (and yes i know hes the singer 4 s.o.a.d):sweatdrop:
jet :sunglasses:
nirvana
weird al

hmm idk what else

ps i hate nickleback!!!:angry::dead:


----------



## Furretsu

Disturbed and SoaD aren't much better than Nickelback you know.

Well, at least SoaD does have some degree of creativity going for them...


----------



## Altmer

Morbid said:


> holy shit guys
> 
> everyone should go see Gallows
> 
> EVERYOBNE
> 
> thast was one of the most mentasl fucking figigs I've ever been to man, holy crap.
> 
> seriously if they tour near you ever you have to go
> 
> safe vfuguys


stop posting drunk

@AK: soad rules


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Meh, I used to like SoaD, but I can't stand them now.


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> stop posting drunk
> 
> @AK: soad rules


soz bout that haha. was an amazingly awesome gig though :P I dislike SoaD but they're better than a lot of the nu metal rubbish out there.


----------



## Altmer

soad isn't nu-metal. they are like the bastard cousin of frank zappa and slayer


----------



## Kunai

Here comes the outcast.

Right now, I'm completely in love with The Ataris (_So Long, Astoria_ = BEST ALBUM EVARR!!!), while my previous favourite band was Sum 41. I also like a bit of The All-American Rejects, while Abingdon Boys School also rank very highly (because J-rock has never tasted so good). Forty Foot Echo are a very recent (and very unknown) discovery of mine, and I'm partial to both Gavin DeGraw and  Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Altmer

i'm partial to Katy Perry forever


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> soad isn't nu-metal. they are like the bastard cousin of frank zappa and slayer


Never heard Frank Zappa, but SoaD and Slayer shouldn't be mentioned in the same sentence. Actually I don't listen to any Slayer after Seasons of the Abyss so maybe that sounds like them? Either way not into that stuff.


----------



## Altmer

Basically Soad are a bunch of weirdos (Frank Zappa) that went all metal on what Zappa did (or you can compare them to a heavier Faith No More.)

And I see elements of 80s Slayer in Soad.


----------



## Music Dragon

_My cock is much bigger than yoooours~_


----------



## Alaphlosiam

MY COCK CAN WALK RIGHT THROUGH THE DOOR

Or whatever he said, I never bothered to look up the lyrics.

God, it pissed me off when the "Metal" Channel played SoaD. Of course, I didn't complain when they played _my_ mallcore shit, but that's not the point.

But on the Nu-'Metal' Fans thread on MA (closed after like 5 pages), there was a discussion about how SoaD isn't mallcore. I don't remember exactly what they said, nor do I really care, but if you were curious enough, you could just search for "System of a Down" there and find the thread.


----------



## Altmer

System rule.


----------



## Morbid

Alaphlosiam said:


> MY COCK CAN WALK RIGHT THROUGH THE DOOR
> 
> Or whatever he said, I never bothered to look up the lyrics.
> 
> God, it pissed me off when the "Metal" Channel played SoaD. Of course, I didn't complain when they played _my_ mallcore shit, but that's not the point.
> 
> But on the Nu-'Metal' Fans thread on MA (closed after like 5 pages), there was a discussion about how SoaD isn't mallcore. I don't remember exactly what they said, nor do I really care, but if you were curious enough, you could just search for "System of a Down" there and find the thread.


mallcore or whatever, I don't like System lol. Haven't heard them in a long time, but I remember both vocalists being unbearable to listen to. And yeah most "metal" video channels play mostly bullshit, gay nu metal bands tend to have a lot more money to spend on videos and promotion than decent bands.


----------



## Altmer

what Serj is an amazing vocalist, reminds me of Mike Patton


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> what Serj is an amazing vocalist, reminds me of Mike Patton


I'm not familiar with Mike Patton's work tbh, but if he sounds anything like Serj then I'll probs steer clear of it, cheers for the heads up. His vocals piss me off. Though to be fair to him he's not quite as bad as the other dude (Daron?). In their favour though at least their lyrics are a bit less retarded than most of the rubbish bands. They're still not great but an attempt at political lyrics is better than whiny rants about how life sucks.


----------



## Altmer

Yeah Daron is bad.

And Mike Patton is a hate or love kind of vocalist, I personally happen to love his range and goofy voices and stuff. Check out Faith No More's Angel Dust, it's a masterpiece.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Morbid said:


> mallcore or whatever, I don't like System lol. Haven't heard them in a long time, but I remember both vocalists being unbearable to listen to. And yeah most "metal" video channels play mostly bullshit, gay nu metal bands tend to have a lot more money to spend on videos and promotion than decent bands.


They don't play videos; it's not like that MTV shit. It just has background info on the band while the song plays.

Among the shitcore, good stuff comes up, too. I was surprised to hear some Cradle once (and then the SoaD song came on, but whatever). But I have gotten into good bands thanks to the channel: Desaster, for one.


----------



## Furretsu

Altmer said:


> System rule.


People need to learn that a band name is a SINGULAR NOUN... >< The next time I see "[band name] are awesome" I'm going to hurt someone.. *pet peeve*


----------



## Morbid

AuroraKing said:


> People need to learn that a band name is a SINGULAR NOUN... >< The next time I see "[band name] are awesome" I'm going to hurt someone.. *pet peeve*


Immolation are amazing.


----------



## Altmer

AuroraKing said:


> People need to learn that a band name is a SINGULAR NOUN... >< The next time I see "[band name] are awesome" I'm going to hurt someone.. *pet peeve*


Both spellings are allowed. This is what I have been taught.


----------



## Furretsu

Altmer said:


> Both spellings are allowed. This is what I have been taught.


What do you mean spellings? It's between two completely different words. o_o

I have _never_ been taught that you should use "are" for a singular noun.  I have, however, been taught that you should _not_ use it.


----------



## Altmer

AuroraKing said:


> What do you mean spellings? It's between two completely different words. o_o
> 
> I have _never_ been taught that you should use "are" for a singular noun.  I have, however, been taught that you should _not_ use it.


You can view a band as two things: either the whole unit (the band System of a down), or as a sum of its collective members (meaning the collective of its four members, Serj, Daron, John and Shavo.)

You can use "is" to just refer to the band as a single entity, or "are" to refer to all the band members as a collective. It's both proper English. As long as you are consistent with what you choose, it's proper English and nobody should care.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Has anyone said Muse yet? They have a lot of different kinds of songs, and that's why  they're the best band EVAR!!!!!

Songs I've heard and like by them: Knights of Cydonia, Starlight, time is Running Out, Hysteria, New Born, Plug In Baby, (at least part of) Assassin

Right now I'm listening to Map of the Problematique. I like it. 

Muse are awesome.


----------



## Furretsu

Muse is not bad but is the very definition of overrated.


----------



## Morbid

I saw Muse at Wembley and it was good. But yes they are a bit overrated.


----------



## Altmer

muse are pretty good as a live act iirc


----------



## Zehla

I love listening to stream channels of Trance Techno. I have over 147 artists on my computer. My favorites:

Pink Floyd
Dethklok
DJ Shadow
Queen
Mindless Self Indulgence
The Dresden Dolls
Blue October
Tool
A Perfect Circle
Louis XIV
Disturbed
Senses Fail
Shiny Toy Guns
Juno Reactor
Unkle
Skinny Puppy
Mike Patton/Faith No More
Sonata Arctica
Oppenheimer
OK Go


But I love all my music really. I can't pick just one that I love. Favorite Songs include:

San Sebastian - Sonata Arctica 
Yellow - Coldplay
Prescription, Lights Out - Mindless Self Indulgence
Dear Jenny, Lonesome Organist Rapes Page Turner, Pretty In Pink - The Dresden Dolls
Morning Rage -  Unkle
Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins
Lights and Sounds - Yellowcard
Don't Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult
Ugly Baby - Stephen Lynch (XD so funny and horrible)
Wish You Were Here, Hey You, Comfortably Numb, Dark Side of The Moon - Pink Floyd
ANYTHING by Blue October. Black Orchid makes me cry D:
She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult
Anything by Danny Elfman. I have the Beetlejuice Theme and the Breakfast Machine song from Pee Wee's Big Adventure XD

...but they are not limited to that. Wish You Were Here makes me cry if I think about Syd Barret too much while it's playing. Which is hard, since it was written for him (so was Shine On You Crazy Diamond).

I listen to just about anything that sounds good to my ears. 

Guilty Pleasures:
Aqua
Carumba (They're obscure. Actually formed as a joke, recorded one album, then disbanded. XD)
Tiny Tim
Blink-182-
Fallout Boy
Pink
AFI


----------



## Furretsu

blink-182 isn't a guilty pleasure. They're fucking amazing.


----------



## Altmer

i didnt like the last album they put out


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I've only heard a couple of songs by Blink-182, but I like All the Small Things. Good song. Blink isn't a guilty pleasure. But Pink? o.0


----------



## Morbid

Muse are a very good live act. I can't stand Blink 182 though, their singer's voice is fucking annoying and I don't like pop punk music in general (lol I know I've mentioned MCR in the past but I mostly listen to their post-hardcore stuff now tbh).


----------



## Zehla

Ahaha, yeah I agree, their last album made me sad. I mean, it was good, but their old style is much more fun and enjoyable. I put down Blink as a guilty pleasure because I got sick of people coming to me "OMG THEY'RE FAKE PUNK YOU FUCKIN POSER", like I don't know how separate they are from the "classic" punk genre that, say, Black Flag belongs to. Sadly people with those kind of outlooks will never understand that music doesn't make a person xD. So really they're not a guilty pleasure. I have almost all their music on file. I guess I should start caring a little less about what conclusions people could possibly draw from me being a fan of the band, hah.

As for Pink, I like her solely because her songs are so damn catchy. U & Ur Hand just makes me wanna dance wildly when nobody's looking (and I do haha), I like "Don't Let Me Get Me", and "Dear Mr. President" or whatever her designated political song is, but I don't necessarily follow her. 

Modest Mouse rocks my socks. Can't believe I forgot to put them on my favorites list D: "The View" is like my theme song.

Ah, I forgot completely about Muse. Do like them. I like SoAD too, have their first album, and the song Hypnotize. To be honest hard metal/rock doesn't always agree with me, constant screaming kinda gets on my nerves, but I can tolerate Indorphine, Cradle of Filth, SoAD, Static-X, and a few other "screamer" bands just because either the front vocalists also sing at some point or the vocalist has a "nice scream". If a song is just 5 minutes of a guy screaming in an impossible to understand, gravel-in-a-trashcan scream, I have to turn it off. 

Never had the pleasure to see Muse live, but I have seen Oppenheimer, They Might Be Giants, and Genesis when they got back together for a reunion tour. Phil Collins is probably almost 70 and he still sings like he used to in the 80's. Amazing. It was the best concert I've been to so far. 

Saw Lewis Black live too, but he's not a musician. XD. 

My Chemical Romance is okay. The Black Parade is catchy, I absolutely LOVE "Ghost of You", "I'm not Okay" makes me laugh, and I have two whole albums of them on my computer but I usually skip them when the song comes on my playlist. 

I also rather like Buckethead and Primus. Nottingham Lace is one of the coolest instrumentals I've heard, next to the stuff my dad does. He's pretty good with acoustic 12 string. And electric. And banjo. I played Nottingham Lace for him once and he started playing along halfway through - he never heard it before. I'm pretty sure he hears in perfect pitch, because he learned a lot of Leo Kottke's tunes by ear. :D

The Cliffs of Dover by Eric Johnson always gets me. Love it.


----------



## Altmer

You should try symphonic/power/oldschool heavy metal, those bands generally utilise clean singing.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Zehla said:


> Ahaha, yeah I agree, their last album made me sad. I mean, it was good, but their old style is much more fun and enjoyable. I put down Blink as a guilty pleasure because I got sick of people coming to me "OMG THEY'RE FAKE PUNK YOU FUCKIN POSER", like I don't know how separate they are from the "classic" punk genre that, say, Black Flag belongs to. Sadly people with those kind of outlooks will never understand that music doesn't make a person xD. So really they're not a guilty pleasure. I have almost all their music on file. I guess I should start caring a little less about what conclusions people could possibly draw from me being a fan of the band, hah.


Yeah, I usually don't pay attention to what people think of the music I listen to. Music is really not something people should be judged by in my opinion. I like some bands that you could never tell I did if I didn't tell you.



Zehla said:


> As for Pink, I like her solely because her songs are so damn catchy. U & Ur Hand just makes me wanna dance wildly when nobody's looking (and I do haha), I like "Don't Let Me Get Me", and "Dear Mr. President" or whatever her designated political song is, but I don't necessarily follow her.


I see that reasoning; her songs get stuck in my head ALL THE TIME!!!!! "Don't Let Me Get Me" is depressing, though...



Zehla said:


> Modest Mouse rocks my socks. Can't believe I forgot to put them on my favorites list D: "The View" is like my theme song.


I hadn't ever heard any of their songs until "Float On" was confirmed for Guitar Hero World Tour. (I've been following that game like a madman...I'm a madman...) It's okay, but I don't like the singer's voice.



Zehla said:


> Ah, I forgot completely about Muse. Do like them. I like SoAD too, have their first album, and the song Hypnotize. To be honest hard metal/rock doesn't always agree with me, constant screaming kinda gets on my nerves, but I can tolerate Indorphine, Cradle of Filth, SoAD, Static-X, and a few other "screamer" bands just because either the front vocalists also sing at some point or the vocalist has a "nice scream". If a song is just 5 minutes of a guy screaming in an impossible to understand, gravel-in-a-trashcan scream, I have to turn it off.


I love when people abbreviate System of a Down as SoAD. It looks like soap...or soda. Anyway, I'm certainly not their biggest fan...I'd never heard any of their songs until B.Y.O.B. was confirmed for Guitar Hero World Tour. (I repeat my comment from before about me being a madman.) Screamy stuff is the worst type of music ever, in my opinion. A little screaming here and there is fine, but contantly...no.



Zehla said:


> Never had the pleasure to see Muse live, but I have seen Oppenheimer, They Might Be Giants, and Genesis when they got back together for a reunion tour. Phil Collins is probably almost 70 and he still sings like he used to in the 80's. Amazing. It was the best concert I've been to so far.


I've never seen Muse live either, but I'd like to. The others...well, some of them I've never heard of. They Might Be Giants...Istanbul is epic; I wouldn't mind seeing them.



Zehla said:


> Saw Lewis Black live too, but he's not a musician. XD.


Interesting...



Zehla said:


> My Chemical Romance is okay. The Black Parade is catchy, I absolutely LOVE "Ghost of You", "I'm not Okay" makes me laugh, and I have two whole albums of them on my computer but I usually skip them when the song comes on my playlist.


The Black Parade is pretty catchy, but in my opinion, it's just an okay song. I'm more of a fan of MCR's "Famous Last Words", "Dead", those types. "Mama" and "Teenagers" are very strange songs, but I kind of like them.:sweatdrop:



Zehla said:


> I also rather like Buckethead and Primus. Nottingham Lace is one of the coolest instrumentals I've heard, next to the stuff my dad does. He's pretty good with acoustic 12 string. And electric. And banjo. I played Nottingham Lace for him once and he started playing along halfway through - he never heard it before. I'm pretty sure he hears in perfect pitch, because he learned a lot of Leo Kottke's tunes by ear. :D


I've heard of those people, but oddly haven't heard any of their songs.



Zehla said:


> The Cliffs of Dover by Eric Johnson always gets me. Love it.


Absolutely. That song is probably the best no-vocal song I've ever heard, and is among my favorites overall. It's so calming to listen to, but so energetic at the same time. You have good taste.:sunglasses:


----------



## Furretsu

replying inside of a quote is the worst thing you could ever possibly do here


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

o.0

Didn't know, sorry. *edits*

Anyway, some other bands I like are Linkin Park, The Killers, the songs by Dragonforce that don't sound exactly the same as each other, and a few others that I'll probably think of later.


----------



## Lucariking

Hmm...Let's see....

Linkin Park, KoRn, Metallica, Rage Against the Machine, The Killers, Foo Fighters, and Incubus.


----------



## Furretsu

too much modern rock in this forum ; ; everyone here should go listen to Qntal


----------



## Altmer

everyone here should listen to pain of salvation


----------



## Fireworks

seconding PoS


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Furretsu said:


> too much modern rock in this forum ; ; everyone here should go listen to Qntal


I don't listen to _only_ modern rock. I also like Guns N' Roses, Metallica, Queen, Aerosmith, etc.

Qntal is a weird name...is that actually their name?:sweatdrop:


----------



## Jolty

Furretsu said:


> too much modern rock in this forum


wooooord


----------



## Alaphlosiam

eatanorange said:


> I don't listen to _only_ modern rock. I also like Guns N' Roses, Metallica, Queen, Aerosmith, etc.


Recent Metallica _is_ rock, though Dom says their new leaked song is somewhat thrashy.


----------



## Furretsu

eatanorange said:


> I don't listen to _only_ modern rock. I also like Guns N' Roses, Metallica, Queen, Aerosmith, etc.


you have just proven my point

as yes the band's name is Qntal


----------



## Morbid

Alaphlosiam said:


> Recent Metallica _is_ rock, though Dom says their new leaked song is somewhat thrashy.


The new song IS thrashy. Completely pisses over everything they've done since the self titled album. Unfortunately that's not saying much, and what with all the new thrash bands popping up atm Metallica are gonna have to try a lot harder if they want to reclaim their metal throne. Pretty much any song off Evile's debut album for example destroys the new one.

and everyone here needs to listen to Ted Maul


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Morbid said:


> and everyone here needs to listen to Ted Maul


Guilty as charged


----------



## Morbid

going to see them weekend after next, well excited, they're supposed to be mental live. :D


----------



## Alaphlosiam

When they opened for Akercocke or whatever, they didn't play "Forest..." live. Shame. I found it live a little later, though. Pretty good.


----------



## Altmer

Metallica wasn't thrash even back in the 80s. Thrash is Slayer or Exodus or Kreator. Metallica was like the easy listening version of all that.


----------



## Morbid

No offence, but that's bullshit. Look at Kill Em All, Ride The Lightning (especially) and Master Of Puppets. Even the saddest underground thrash metal nerds would admit those are thrash albums. Just because Metallica aren't as heavy as stuff like Slayer and Kreator doesn't make them not thrash. Listen to Megadeth or Overkill, just as melodic as early Metallica but undoubtedly thrash. I know Metallica sold out, I know the last few albums have been crap and that they've shat on their fans a lot, but claiming they were never thrash is just silly.


> When they opened for Akercocke or whatever, they didn't play "Forest..." live. Shame. I found it live a little later, though. Pretty good.


When you're a support band you tend not to have as big a time slot to play your stuff, so they'd have to miss some stuff out. Was that at the benefit gig they did for Decapitated? lol still regret not skiving off school togo to that, that would have been an amazing show.


----------



## Sketchy Galore

Stuff I can think of right now:
Iron Maiden, They Might be Giants, The Flaming Lips, Muse, Soul Coughing, Daft Punk, Judas Priest, Metallica, Kamelot, Cellador, Lacuna Coil, Pearl Jam, Showoff, The Mars Volta, Against Me!, Big D and the Kids Table, Duran Duran, Pearl Jam, REM, Rush, Gorillaz, Modest Mouse, Prodigy, Mindless Self Indulgence, KMFDM, Beat Crusaders, The Pillows, Asian Kung-Fu Generation, X Japan

I've seen live:
Van Halen, They Might be Giants, Iron Maiden, The Pillows


----------



## Altmer

Morbid said:


> No offence, but that's bullshit. Look at Kill Em All, Ride The Lightning (especially) and Master Of Puppets. Even the saddest underground thrash metal nerds would admit those are thrash albums. Just because Metallica aren't as heavy as stuff like Slayer and Kreator doesn't make them not thrash. Listen to Megadeth or Overkill, just as melodic as early Metallica but undoubtedly thrash. I know Metallica sold out, I know the last few albums have been crap and that they've shat on their fans a lot, but claiming they were never thrash is just silly.


I'd hesitate to call Megadeth thrash and I haven't heard Overkill. Megadeth is just plain speed metal to me, so is Metallica really. Metallica are kind of thrash, but they also kind of aren't, and they aren't as good as any of the other thrash bands.

And I have heard all the old Metallica albums, and I'm really sick of people overhyping them. There are like 10 or 15 good songs on the first four records combined, and almost all of them are off Justice anyways.


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> I'd hesitate to call Megadeth thrash and I haven't heard Overkill. Megadeth is just plain speed metal to me, so is Metallica really. Metallica are kind of thrash, but they also kind of aren't, and they aren't as good as any of the other thrash bands.
> 
> And I have heard all the old Metallica albums, and I'm really sick of people overhyping them. There are like 10 or 15 good songs on the first four records combined, and almost all of them are off Justice anyways.


Megadeth from Killing Is My Business to Rust In Peace I'd say was thrash. And yeah, I'm not saying Metallica's old stuff was amazing, there are many better thrash bands around, but they're definitely thrash metal. Ride The Lightning's the only one of their albums that's up there with the best thrash bands though IMO. and Overkill are amazing :P


----------



## Altmer

tbqh if I want thrash I stick to Slayer mainly


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Iced Earth (especially _Framing Armageddon_. Hopefully _Crucible of Man_ is better)
Slayer (Pre-_Seasons_)
Metallica (Pre-_Load_. Everything else was lame save for S&M)
Dethklok

I've yet to properly listen to Blind Guardian; Valhalla was a great song.


----------



## Altmer

framing armaggedon was the poorest piece of shit ie have ever put out

and I am a massive IE fan


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> tbqh if I want thrash I stick to Slayer mainly


Slayer and Sepultura are probably my favourite thrash bands atm.


----------



## Altmer

sepultura always fell into a big "meh" for me


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Altmer said:


> framing armageddon was the poorest piece of shit ie have ever put out
> 
> and I am a massive IE fan


That spot's reserved for _The Glorious Burden_.


----------



## Daigonite

Led Zepplin, Jimi Hendrix, the Gorillaz and a very select few of Rob Zombie's stuff


----------



## Altmer

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> That spot's reserved for _The Glorious Burden_.


nah the glorious burden had a couple cool songs, mainly declaration day, attila and that gettysburg thing

framing armageddon has uh...

nothing

absolutely zilch


----------



## Capitain Jay

The bands and artists I like? Well let's see... I like In Extremo, Battlelore, Powerglove, Aya Hirano, Stephen Lynch, Weird Al Yankovic, Tom Lehrer and of course Rick Astley.

jesus christ I need more music help me guys ;-;


----------



## Altmer

radiohead


----------



## Furretsu

Capitain Jay said:


> The bands and artists I like? Well let's see... I like In Extremo, Battlelore, Powerglove, Aya Hirano, Stephen Lynch, Weird Al Yankovic, Tom Lehrer and of course Rick Astley.
> 
> jesus christ I need more music help me guys ;-;


Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania


----------



## Jolty

Daigonite said:


> Led Zepplin


spell it right please ;^; its zeppelin


----------



## Altmer

Furretsu said:


> Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania Tristania


kinda boring


----------



## Furretsu

Tristania fucking rules okay

One of the greatest female vocalists ever (second only to Floor), breathtaking atmosphere, plus _the greatest gothic metal album in history_ (Beyond the Veil). Niche, yes. Boring, absolutely not.


----------



## Altmer

tristania zzz'es me everytime

vibeke just hits high notes.

and the greatest gothic metal album is subject to great debate but imo goth is just a doom subgenre and in that case I would refer you to epicus doomicus metallicus or turn loose the swans


----------



## Furretsu

I'm not talking out of my ass when I say Beyond the Veil is the greatest gothic metal album in history. This doesn't mean it's my favorite - I've listened through it maybe three times - but bands like Paradise Lost will never be able to compare to it. Other albums aren't anywhere near the "best gothic metal album" title, but... you just _have_ to listen to BtV to know what I mean.


----------



## Altmer

i didn't cite paradise lost, although draconian times is amazing

candlemass and my dying bride is more what I was going for

anyway i have not listened to that particular tristania album, just ashes and illumination but although they are both ok they don't really... iono i'd say they're ok, decent like in the 6-7/10 ish range but not extroardinary


----------



## Furretsu

once again your are listening to the wrong albums; both of those are really geared to the Lacuna Coil crowd

go check out Beyond the Veil if you want to see what I mean, perhaps what I'm saying will make more sense


----------



## Altmer

but I don't like lacuna coil


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> sepultura always fell into a big "meh" for me


Heresy! :O

And Lacuna Coil suck but their singer is amazingly hot.


----------



## Furretsu

Altmer said:


> but I don't like lacuna coil


which is why you should check out their earlier stuff like Beyond the Veil


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Morbid said:


> When you're a support band you tend not to have as big a time slot to play your stuff, so they'd have to miss some stuff out. Was that at the benefit gig they did for Decapitated? lol still regret not skiving off school togo to that, that would have been an amazing show.


They played literally every other song off the album (besides the shit like "200dbs Down" and all that) _except_ "Forest...".


----------



## Morbid

Alaphlosiam said:


> They played literally every other song off the album (besides the shit like "200dbs Down" and all that) _except_ "Forest...".


Exactly, if you play loads of shiz you're not going to be able to fit everything in. I'm fairly sure with a headline slot they'll have plenty of time to play all their stuff, and I'm hoping to perhaps hear some new songs and maybe their Decapitated cover (as chances are I may never now hear the real thing lol).


----------



## Furretsu

oh btw guys I have a new band to add to my ever-growing list of favorites:

*Jack Off Jill*

i spontaneously got their album _Clear Hearts Grey Flowers_ and it is honestly a perfect album in every sense of the word


----------



## Altmer

Furretsu said:


> which is why you should check out their earlier stuff like Beyond the Veil


or I could check out things I feel more compelled to check out instead :sunglasses:


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Altmer said:


> nah the glorious burden had a couple cool songs, mainly declaration day, attila and that gettysburg thing
> 
> framing armageddon has uh...
> 
> nothing
> 
> absolutely zilch


The title track, Setian Massacre and The Clouding sound pretty good.

The Glorious Burden was mostly just butchered tracks, especially The Reckoning. Most of the songs would've been great with Barlow on vocals, tbqh.


----------



## Altmer

what the clouding is like the worst thing on there

setian massacre is... meh

title track is meh

ten thousand strong is ok i guess

the rest is interludes or bullshit


----------



## o_O

Coldplay, Sean Kingston, Fall Out Boy, Kelly Clarkson, Beyonce, Rihanna, Chris Brown, Katy Perry, Akon, OneRepublic, and Jack's Mannequin. Also a lot more. I usually just listen to songs that lots of people are talking about. Not very independent. :P


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Morbid said:


> Exactly, if you play loads of shiz you're not going to be able to fit everything in. I'm fairly sure with a headline slot they'll have plenty of time to play all their stuff, and I'm hoping to perhaps hear some new songs and maybe their Decapitated cover (as chances are I may never now hear the real thing lol).


Point being that they left out their best song.


----------



## Morbid

Alaphlosiam said:


> Point being that they left out their best song.


Maybe they don't agree with your opinion as to what their best song is. Maybe "Gutting The Reason" or "Spherical Lie" is their favourite.

How do you know they didn't play it anyway? You don't live in London, or indeed the UK, so I'm guessing you didn't actually attend any of their gigs with Akercocke.


----------



## KMew

The Beatles. :D They pwn.


----------



## Furretsu

I feel like I'm the only person in the world who genuinely just doesn't like The Beatles

not that they're bad or anything I just don't see a whole lot in their music


----------



## Altmer

Furretsu said:


> I feel like I'm the only person in the world who genuinely just doesn't like The Beatles
> 
> not that they're bad or anything I just don't see a whole lot in their music


same actually

the only beatles song I like is Eleanor Rigby and that is because Pain did a cover of it


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Morbid said:


> Maybe they don't agree with your opinion as to what their best song is. Maybe "Gutting The Reason" or "Spherical Lie" is their favourite.
> 
> How do you know they didn't play it anyway? You don't live in London, or indeed the UK, so I'm guessing you didn't actually attend any of their gigs with Akercocke.


The glory of YouTube. It was uninterrupted, too, so if a song were left out, you'd notice the gap in his "speech" or whatever to the crowd.


----------



## Morbid

Alaphlosiam said:


> The glory of YouTube. It was uninterrupted, too, so if a song were left out, you'd notice the gap in his "speech" or whatever to the crowd.


Maybe they did it at the start of the set or at the beginning. Or maybe they just didn't feel like playing it, dunno, don't care really.


----------



## SlipKnoT

*Favorites:*
1. Slipknot
2. Behemoth
3. Children Of Bodom
4. Katatonia
5. Slayer
6. Metallica
7. Opeth
8. Lamb Of God
9. Machine Head
10. Strapping Young Lad

*Bands I like:*
Tool
DevilDriver
Mudvayne
Arch Enemy
Kataklysm
System Of A Down
Nevermore
Pantera
Bloodbath
Five Finger Death Punch
Modifidious
American Head Charge
OTEP
KoRn
Dethklok
Killswitch Engage
Stone Sour
Puddle Of Mudd
Serj Tankian
Disturbed
Bullet For My Valentine
Alexisonfire
Nine Inch Nails
In Flames
Seether
Avenged Sevenfold
Nightwish
Evanescence
The Devil Wears Prada
Megadeth
Shadows Fall
Jimi Hendrix
Marilyn Manson
Warrel Dane
Rage Against The Machine
Damageplan
Divine Heresy
36 Crazyfists
Chimaira
Apocalyptica
Dark Tranquility
Vader
Meshuggah

*Others:*
Enter Shikari
Foo Fighters
AC/DC
The Autumn Offering
Witchery
Ihsahn

*Bands that I haven't listened to much, but I liked what I've heard from them:*
Nile
Kalmah
A Perfect Circle
Scars On Broadway
Coal Chamber
Opiate For The Masses
Heaven Shall Burn
Lacuna Coil
Belphegor
Dimmu Borgir
Job For A Cowboy
Dream Theater
Led Zeppelin
Sepultura
Soilwork
Alter Bridge
HURT
Wolfpack Unleashed
Kreator
Type O Negative
Soulfly
Cavalera Conspiracy
Death
Anathema


----------



## Alaphlosiam

It's almost like a clone of me, except I got saved by Dom in time.


----------



## Skylands

Linkin Park, Skillet, Three Days Grace, Red, Rihanna, Sum 41, Fall Out Boy, Madonna, Nickelback, Breaking Benjamin, Evanescence, My Chemical Romance, Paramore, 30 Seconds to Mars, Rihanna, Flyleaf, Fireflight, Black Eyed Peas, Mindless Self Indulgence, Thousand Foot Krutch, Within Temptation, All American Rejects, Flo Rida, Lady Gaga, Kelly Clarkson, Pink, Simple Plan, Nightwish, Bullet for my Valentine, Good with Grenades, Andy Hunter, Maroon 5, Hilary Duff, The Pussycat Dolls, Katy Perry, Metallic, 3OH!3, T.I, Nirvana, Taylor Swift, Green Day, etc.


----------



## see ya

Ancient thread is ancient...and yet still relevant. 

Anyway, Prog. Rock. Lots of it. To name a few bands, The Beatles, Rush, Yes, Genesis (Gabriel era is better by far, though Collins era is okay every now and then, but mostly fuck him), Pink Floyd (Though I'm probably the only person who thinks Syd Barrett is hideously overrated. His tribute song was better than anything the man himself had done.), Dream Theater (Mostly Images and Words),...

Outside of that, mostly just random stuff of all genres. To drop a few names, Tally Hall (They're lots of fun, though "Two Wuv" sucks), Sting (His music gets a bit anvilicious at times, but the guy's got talent), Gorillaz (their non-rap stuff, mostly), sometimes Bjork (I used to hate her, but she's grown on me), most classical pieces (There's very few pieces I can name, but I love the genre as a whole), Michael Jackson, and random video game remixes. 

As of now I'm absolutely hooked to The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway by Genesis. If I knew a damn thing about Flash, I would absolutely love to do an animated interpretation of some of the songs, a la "The Wall". But I don't, so I'll have to stick to doodles and my imagination...*sigh*

I'm honestly too scared to post most of my favorite songs in the "Rate The Song" thread or even really talk about them much here, because I'm a lot like Furret in that my music means a lot to me and is almost an extension of who I am, and I know that Prog. Rock is a very hated genre. To be honest, the really REALLY long, "wanky" songs don't feel that long to me if they're well done. This is one of the reasons I can't stand a lot of Dream Theater's music, because they absolutely suck at this. But things like Yes's "Close to the Edge" or Genesis's "Supper's Ready"....fuck yes.


----------



## Momoharu

I wonder if I'll get shot for this...

Kanye West, Linkin Park, Breaking Benjamin, DJ Khaled (His songs, not him), The Lonely Island, Lupe Fiasco, T-Pain, T.I., and Lil Wayne's alright.


----------



## Erika

I've been listening to a lot of Letters to Cleo lately. 
So, at the moment, I suppose they're one of my favorite bands. 

Hmm...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5c6muCBIJw

If you want to listen to their probably most famous song. :P


----------



## Tarvos

I like Syd but I like Gilmour more I think anyone in their right mind does really


----------



## see ya

Watershed said:


> I like Syd but I like Gilmour more I think anyone in their right mind does really


This. I don't hate Syd as much as I once did, but yeah, Gilmour's better.


----------



## mehisfishtaco

I like the bands the Cure, and the Talking Heads. And a crapload of 80's songs.
And I've recently formed some kind of obsession over the song Video Killed the Radio Star.

Nirvana's a great band from the 90's. And of course there's Michael Jackson's older stuff (rest in peace).

As for more modern day stuff, the White Stripes, U2, My Chemical Romance (I'm sort of mocked and labeled as emo for my obsession with them, so I try to keep that one more private now), and the Killers.

The Silent Hill soundtrack, and the composer who did the music to 'Revolutionary Road', 'Road to Perdition', 'Cinderella Man', 'Series of Unfortunate Events' (I think his name is Thomas Newman) is amazing.

Those are pretty much it.


----------



## foreign contaminant

foreign contaminant said:


> ~~BLAH BLAH BLAH~~


oh, how this list has _changed_! i wouldn't consider most of those groups before to be my favorite anymore. (that's not to say i don't like any of them anymore. they just don't give that kind of feeling i get when i listen to truly great music.)

anyway, now it looks more like..

aphex twin, atlas sound (new album 10/20!), the avalanches, the beach boys, the beatles, beck, bjork, black moth super rainbow, blondie, boris, david bowie, cat power, cut copy, daft punk, death from above 1979, deerhunter, echo & the bunnymen, brian eno, gang of four, george harrison, the jesus and mary chain, joy division, liars, lotus plaza, m83, my bloody valentine, neutral milk hotel, new order, new york dolls, nick drake, no age, of montreal, panda bear, phoenix, portishead, primal scream, patti smith
sonic youth, the stooges, talking heads, television, XTC

i don't own any music by the following, but i've heard enough of them to know that they'd be on the above list if i owned any music of theirs:

animal collective, can, deerhoof, dinosaur jr., richard hell, kraftwerk, mission of burma, the modern lovers, neu!, pere ubu, iggy pop, the pop group, roxy music, slowdive, stereolab, t. rex, tom verlaine, wire


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> GAY 4 PET SHOP BOYS <3 <3 <3
> Also Serge Gainsbourg, Benjamin Biolay, Mika, Kraftwerk, Scissor Sisters and Kylie Minogue. Tom Lehrer's pretty awesome too.


Kinda changed a little. Pet Shop Boys still hold a very special place in my heart though and are number one.
But yeah, now it's expanded to this, in no particular order:
Serge Gainsbourg, Jacques Brel, Scissor Sisters, Kraftwerk, The Beatles, The Smiths, Depeche Mode, Vladimir Vissotsky (wishing I had more of his music but it's a bitch to find), Vitas (ditto. And feel free to crucify me for liking him btw), David Bowie and the Red Army Choir. I'd like Mika too but he hasn't done anything in like three years and I've grown kind of bored of listening to the same ten tracks over and over again.
I also enjoy Danny Elfmann and Anne Dudley as far as soundtracks go.
so trendy~


----------



## Arkinea

I really, really like Kaiser Chiefs.

To a lesser extent, Muse, Hot Hot Heat, and Cake.

I am proud to say that I am an American and I love Cake.


----------



## Tarvos

MCR are not emo whatever people pretend


----------



## Arkinea

Watershed said:


> MCR are not emo whatever people pretend


What am I supposed to call skinny guys who wear black makeup?   Is there a PC term?


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Watershed said:


> MCR are not emo whatever people pretend


You're kidding, right?

Anyway: I suppose my list is pretty long. Mostly mainstream bands, but meh. Whatever. I like them better than most non-mainstream.

The All-American Rejects
Atreyu
Bloc Party
Breaking Benjamin
Coldplay
Does It Offend You, Yeah?
Dream Theater
Evanescence
Fall Out Boy
Foo Fighters
Linkin Park
Muse
My Chemical Romance
The Offspring
Paramore
Pillar
The Raconteurs
The Rasmus
Rise Against
Seether
Skillet
The Strokes
Three Days Grace
Lacuna Coil
Yellowcard

Just a few of my very, very favorites are Muse (my favorite band, period,) The Rasmus, Coldplay, Evanescence, Linkin Park, Paramore, Yellowcard, Lacuna Coil, and Seether.


----------



## mehisfishtaco

I can see why they could be labeled as emo.
I just hate being labeled as emo along with them. xD
I don't even look emo, hahah. xD

I have also been listening to a lot of Tegan and Sara and Queen. Those bands are pretty epic. :3


----------



## Zuu

Abnormality, *Amon Amarth*, Anamanaguchi, Angra, The Aquabats, Attack Attack!, August Burns Red, *The Black Dahlia Murder*, Black Moth Super Rainbow, Blind Guardian, A Day To Remember, Eluveitie, Elvenking, *Ensiferum*, Falconer, Galneryus, *Gnaw Their Tongues*, *Goatwhore*, Graveworm, Immortal, Iron Maiden, Kamelot, Megadeth, Mithotyn, Modest Mouse, Rise Against, *Skeletonwitch*, A Skylit Drive, Slayer, *Success Will Write Apocalypse Across The Sky*, The Sword, Symphony X, *Tyr*, Unexpect, *Vital Remains*, *3 Inches of Blood*. 

favorites in *bold*


----------



## otaku-dono

Tool, A Perfect Circle, Nine Inch Nails, OOMPH!, Megaherz, Linkin Park, King Crimson. They're the top few at least, I've got a whole bunch more I like but not as much.


----------



## Tarvos

Arkinea said:


> What am I supposed to call skinny guys who wear black makeup?   Is there a PC term?


yes, "twats"

emo is a completely different genre from what MCR play, if you want emo listen to fucking Fugazi or Mineral or Rites of Spring or whatever


----------



## glitchedgamer

Hmm...

Metallica (1983-1988)
Black Sabbath
Testament
Overkill
Exodus
Armored Saint
Metal Church
Evile
Death Angel...

...to name a few. Yes, thrash metal FTW! I'm not a very mainstream guy :P


----------



## Dewgong

dir en grey.

there's more but i'm lazy. diru is definitely my favourite though.


----------



## Tarvos

glitchedgamer said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Metallica (1983-1988)
> Black Sabbath
> Testament
> Overkill
> Exodus
> Armored Saint
> Metal Church
> Evile
> Death Angel...
> 
> ...to name a few. Yes, thrash metal FTW! I'm not a very mainstream guy :P


I'm missing Kreator and Slayer on that list. I see you like Bay area thrash, but do you dig the Teutonic scene as well?


----------



## SonicNintendo

im a big country fan, so i like rascal flatts and sugarland.  Also, Aerosmith is pretty awesome.  (Kid Rock's All summer long is my ringtone)


----------



## Bombsii

Some Linkin Park, Skillet and Three Days Grace for me please.

Plus the odd 30h!3 or Mindless Self Indulgence appeals to me.


----------



## Aerodactyl

Incubus, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Nirvana, Radiohead, Muse, System of a Down, and Tenacious D are some of my favorites.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Aerodactyl said:


> Incubus, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Nirvana, Radiohead, Muse, System of a Down, and Tenacious D are some of my favorites.


You've just listed my favorite band and my least favorite band in the same list.

Muse AND Incubus? :freaked:


----------



## Karkat Vantas

For me, it's probably Led Zeppelin, with Pink Floyd and Smashing Pumpkins as close seconds. I like a lot of stuff.


----------



## Aerodactyl

Hematophyte said:


> You've just listed my favorite band and my least favorite band in the same list.
> 
> Muse AND Incubus? :freaked:


Heh. Well I like both bands about the same, but neither are my most favorite.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Watershed said:


> I'm missing Kreator and Slayer on that list. I see you like Bay area thrash, but do you dig the Teutonic scene as well?


Not a huge fan of the Teutonic scene, but Kreator kicks ass. I do seem to prefer the Bay Area.


----------



## Latias&Latios

Here is a list of the faves:

Alice in Chains, Black Sabbath, Disturbed, Godsmack, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Killswitch Engage,  Led Zeppelin (DEFINITELY), Megadeth, Metallica, Motley Crue, Nirvana, Ozzy Osbourne, Pearl Jam, Pink Floyd, Rage Against the Machine, Slayer, Snapcase, Stone Temple Pilots, Story of the Year, Testament, and ZZ Top.

My musical tastes are diverse =)


----------



## Tarvos

not really your musical taste is mainstream rock/metal


----------



## November11

I don't know.. my favourites often seem to change, really o.o  
still, somewhere on the list would be david bowie, system of a down, deathstars, kaiser chiefs, less than jake, the dresden dolls, maximum the hormone.  
and.. and I forget any others.  
the fratellis would certainly be on there if "here we stand" hadn't been so.. average ;;

pushing it a bit.. I don't own all the albums of all of those, but hey, I love listening to them so they can go on here.


----------



## Bombsii

Hematophyte said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> Anyway: I suppose my list is pretty long. Mostly mainstream bands, but meh. Whatever. I like them better than most non-mainstream.
> 
> The All-American Rejects
> Breaking Benjamin
> Paramore
> Bloc Party
> Fall Out Boy
> Linkin Park
> Muse
> Pillar
> Skillet
> Three Days Grace
> 
> Just a few of my very, very favorites are Muse (my favorite band, period,) The Rasmus, Coldplay, Evanescence, Linkin Park, Paramore, Yellowcard, Lacuna Coil, and Seether.


I think I love you.
Seriously though, our music choices are very similar.

Linkin Park
Three Days Grace
Skillet
30H!3
Nightwish
Fallout Boy
Pillar (Frontline is the best song)
Crush 40
Apocalyptica (especially ft.Sandra Nasic)
Mindless Self Indulgence
SR-71
All-American Rejects
Little bit of Marilyn Manson
Drowning Pool

I know what you mean by saying "mainstream" but can any of you define it to me more precisely?


----------



## Saith

Um, at the moment, I'm only listening to Voltaire.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Darkarmour said:


> I think I love you.
> Seriously though, our music choices are very similar.
> 
> Linkin Park
> Three Days Grace
> Skillet
> 30H!3
> Nightwish
> Fallout Boy
> Pillar (Frontline is the best song)
> Crush 40
> Apocalyptica (especially ft.Sandra Nasic)
> Mindless Self Indulgence
> SR-71
> All-American Rejects
> Little bit of Marilyn Manson
> Drowning Pool
> 
> I know what you mean by saying "mainstream" but can any of you define it to me more precisely?


Mainstream basically just means bands that most people would know songs by. Basically a fancy word for "popular music".

I forgot Apocalyptica, but I like them too. :sunglasses:


----------



## Tarvos

apocalyptica are awesome


----------



## sagefo

My favorite band is The Pixies, and generally I like Alternative/Indie Rock.


----------



## sagefo

Hey, November11... I just noticed your signature is a line from "Andy Warhol"! That song is awesome! David Bowie was my favorite artist in 3rd grade.


----------



## Ninjabait

Seether, Incubus, 311, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Maximum the Hormone, Breaking Benjamin, Audioslave, Pop Evil, Finger  Eleven, Nine Inch Nails, Juno Reactor, Nightwish, Serj Tankian, Soundgarden, Stone Temple Pilots, Thousand Foot Krutch, Foo Fighters, Crossfade, Cake, Bullet for My Valentine, Sublime, and well, the list goes on. =/

I'm also trying to get into some new bands, too.


----------



## see ya

I don't know where else to post this, but it is kind of relevant. And cool. 

My father is a high school literature teacher. This year he was kind of at a loss for projects, as he was assigned a new class, "English Literature." So after he did a bit of brainstorming, what's his first project going to be? 

Pink Floyd's "The Wall". 

Yes, it's entirely relevant to the course. It is technically English literature, after all. Mostly lyric analysis and touching on the themes of the album. But he's not going to show the movie...


----------



## xkze

everyone here go listen to some Streetlight Manifesto. go on!


----------



## Blizz

My musical tastes are a bit diverse. Here's some of my favorites.

Relient K
The Classic Crime
House of Heroes
Skillet
The Beatles
Hawk Nelson
Shawn Mcdonald
Nevertheless
Coldplay
Thousand Foot Krutch
Flyleaf
Led Zeppelin
The Doobie Brothers
The Rocket Summer
Bon Jovi
Switchfoot/Fiction Family/Jon Foreman
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Nickel Creek

Most of you wouldn't know most of these, I'm sure.


----------



## Tarvos

I know most of those.


----------



## #1 bro

radiohead 
pink floyd
sigur ros
nine inch nails
of montreal
opeth
the flaming lips
tool

wooooooo fairly diverse i guess

edit: also, there is no excuse for liking linkin park :(


----------



## Tarvos

meh you just like all the obvious indie kid got into rock bands... plus some hipster metal stuff with crossover appeal :)

it's ok cos out of that list i like every band except of montreal and flaming lips, and those two i simply haven't heard so yeah


----------

